# What board?



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

I use to ride a Burton clash, Its a great board overall for all mountain riding. You can still take it through the park but it doesnt really have a ton of flex so dont really expect to do too much buttering. But for you still kinda being a beginner you wont be doin to much of that anyways haha.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

It's a tough call. Those two decks are NOT all mountain boards. They are very soft, and meant mostly for the park. That said, softer decks are much easier to learn on, so that could be a benefit. Overall, I would suggest something a little more "all-mountain" based (e.g. the Clash, etc). If you have not read it yet, take a look at this thread.

-Chris


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

sedition said:


> It's a tough call. Those two decks are NOT all mountain boards. They are very soft, and meant mostly for the park. That said, softer decks are much easier to learn on, so that could be a benefit. Overall, I would suggest something a little more "all-mountain" based (e.g. the Clash, etc). If you have not read it yet, take a look at this thread.
> 
> -Chris


You're right sedition! Totally was talking about Burton Custom not Clash. Quick little mix up haha


----------

